# 2009 nba mock draft



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

http://www.nbadraft.net/index.asp?content=mock2009


Greg Monroe, was at my street playing ball, not to long ago.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

That's a long ways away.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

LOL 

anyway Ricky Rubio is amazing its between him and Monroe IMO I don't know about BJ Mullens never really seen him play but I also like Tyreke Evans..


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'm waiting for one of these elite High School prospects to fail to qualify for an NCAA scholarship and be forced to go the Shawn Kemp route, or even go to Europe for a year. It's going to happen one of these days.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Ricky Rubio won't even be in the 2009 draft

he has a contract till 2011 with a 6 million euro buyout


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The major draft is the 2010 draft. Cousins, Favors, Sidney, Stephenson, Henry (they might not all be one and done, but there's some serious talent in the HS class of 2009).


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

How about Patrick Ewing's kid?


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Gani Lawal is a beast.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

now Mullens is number 1
and Demar Derozan is number 2

I still think at this point Rubio is the best prospect


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

is matias nocedal a good prospect? i know he is under contract in spain, but i never saw him play, is he a nba caliber player?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Greg Monroe #3 huh? Yeah, okay.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

DeRozan is blowing up on everyone's radar lately. Too bad Jennings didn't stay with USC; could've made a ridiculous perimeter college duo. It'll be interesting to see if Demar becomes a legitimate wing stud.

They still have Gerald Henderson in the current top 6. I still haven't seen what makes him a better prospect than Keith Bogans at this point.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

I am curious to see DraftExpress' first 2009 mock. I am sure they will have Monroe in the top spot, but I wonder who else they will rank in the top 5.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Derozan is great but i dont see him a top 3 pick unless that will be an extremely weak draft... I see him as a JRich in the future
Rubio is definatly the best prospect the only thing is his buy out/euro contract issues.....
never seen BJ Mullens but Tyreke Evans is the best propect i've seen out of that class 

my mock
1. Ricky Rubio
2. Tyreke Evans
3. Gani Lawal
4. Greg Monroe
5. BJ Mullens(???)
6. Jrue Holiday
7. Demar Derozan
8. Brandon Jennings
9. Victor Claver
10.James Harden 
11.Donte Green
Koufos, Singler, Shved, G.Henderson aren't top 10 picks


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

These mocks that are almost two years out are goood for entertainment purposes but anyone thinking that they know some order of selection are sadly mistaken.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

true i bet at least 3 top 10 guys will emerge and at least 3 of those guys will end up 2nd round picks... possibily not picked at all


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Honestly even though, i really like him. i can see Monroe falling.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow, these guys are younger than me. First class I can say that about...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Honestly even though, i really like him. i can see Monroe falling.


At this point, he's a lock for top three.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

If he goes to Duke, I can see another Josh McRoberts.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Wow, these guys are younger than me. First class I can say that about...


Yeah, it's kind of a sad realization. Wait till you're past 22 when you know that everyone on the floor in every college game (besides the ref) is younger than you.


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

mysterio said:


> Yeah, it's kind of a sad realization. Wait till you're past 22 when you know that everyone on the floor in every college game (besides the ref) is younger than you.


It gets worse. I am 30, and I remember when the first player born in the 1970's made the major leagues (Ken Griffey Jr.). That was in 1989. It is not too far from now that we will see a player born in the 1990's play at the highest level of one of the four major sports.


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

Rubio is clearly the best talent.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

this probably is'nt a strong draft but it could still be good.but expect tyreke evans,greg monroe,to have the
up side in this draft.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

oh yeah and branden jennings


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wonder when Earl Clark from Louisville is coming out.


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

nocedal is better than rubio, but he dont have the same hype because he is from south america, youll see


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Personally, I think the 2090 draft will be deeper.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jwill55gRizZ said:


> Rubio is clearly the best talent.


Not really


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

Fede said:


> nocedal is better than rubio, but he dont have the same hype because he is from south america, youll see


Not even in your dreams. Nocedal WILL be a good basketball player while Rubio IS an ACB and Euroleague player (best player in steals per game in both competitions at age 16). So you can only talk about the future as much as you want, since nowadays Nocedal can't compare to Rubio.

Nocedal could end up as a better scorer than Rubio, but I think he'll also end up playing more as a SG than as a PG (he's already a combo guard), while Rubio is a pure PG with pass-first mentality who excells on the defensive side and controls the whole game.

In other words, Nocedal can be good and even play in the NBA. Ricky's best case scenario is to compete for being the top NBA PG.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

So the Manu fan likes Nocedal and the guy from Spain likes Rubio, sounds about right to me.


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

rainman said:


> So the Manu fan likes Nocedal and the guy from Spain likes Rubio, sounds about right to me.


Well, I took Rubio just because he's waaaay better than Nocedal, it's not a matter of where are they from. Rubio plays in the ACB and Euroleague. Nocedal doesn't even play in the LEB (second Spanish competition, something like the Spanish version of the NBDL).

Nobody knows if Nocedal will be good enough to be a top ACB player, while Ricky plays like a veteran, leads the league in steals and get 7 PPG, 3 RPG and 2 APG in just 19 minutes.

I think it's not a matter of where are people from...


----------



## Knighty (Sep 5, 2007)

hopefully the celtics still suck and they can get the USC guy


----------

